# Overnight parking in York



## theteapackets (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello there, we would appreciate some eadvice.

We are going to the Opera House in York on a Friday at the end of the month and will need to park the mh during the performance but it would be handy to also be able to stay there overnight.

I looked on York's parking website but it said no overnight parking in city carparks or park and ride.  I then looken on the POI database (which is new to us!) and there is a car park showing on the google earth database down by the river, possibly called St Georges??

Has anyone stayed there recently?  do you have to pay?  Are you allowed to stay there overnight.

Even if we can only find somewhere to park till up to elevenish pm.

Many thanks
Tracey


----------



## nomad-col (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi, the mobile home parking in York is at Foss Islands Road. charges apply up to midnight, then its free. Its £8.00 for 08.00 - midnight, or £3.30 for 2 hours and
 £5.00 up to 5 hours. from 18.00 - midnight its £2.00. I believe it gets full during the day. There's also parking at the Grimston Bar park and ride but not after 20.45.
I hope this helps (its from the York mini guide 2011/2012.
Colin


----------



## Teffy (Sep 13, 2011)

My husband works in York, he says he's not sure about vans in the city centre car parks but he's seen a motorhome parked up overnight near the RSPCA animal home on Landing Lane.


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 13, 2011)

The situation in York appears to be very confused ...

There are no city centre car parks in the POI database at present - there are two places that offer on street parking, only one of which is quite close to the city centre ...


----------



## theteapackets (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you to nomad-col - very useful info and Teffy - will check it out.  

Canalsman  is the York CU showing on the google earth POI not meant to be there, not city centre and therefore miles from the Opera House (!) ... or am I misreading the database??


----------



## AndyC (Sep 14, 2011)

The York City Council website has info on motorhome parking here: Motorhome parking - City of York Council

Overnight parking is prohibited at the P&R sites but doesn't seem to be specifically prohibited at Foss Islands Road. The parking is in fact marked for motor caravans opposite Waitrose.

AndyC


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 14, 2011)

theteapackets said:


> Thank you to nomad-col - very useful info and Teffy - will check it out.
> 
> Canalsman  is the York CU showing on the google earth POI not meant to be there, not city centre and therefore miles from the Opera House (!) ... or am I misreading the database??


 
The York car park has been removed, and isn't in the latest download. (Sleeping in vehicles prohibited there ...)


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 14, 2011)

AndyC said:


> The York City Council website has info on motorhome parking here: Motorhome parking - City of York Council
> 
> Overnight parking is prohibited at the P&R sites but doesn't seem to be specifically prohibited at Foss Islands Road. The parking is in fact marked for motor caravans opposite Waitrose.
> 
> AndyC


 
But can you sleep in the vehicle, Andy?


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't know whether you're *allowed *to sleep in the vehicle - but as it's a very busy road (I think it's a section of the inner ring road) you'd be very lucky to *manage* to sleep for long!


----------



## theteapackets (Sep 14, 2011)

I only downloaded this version of the POI about two weeks ago - will obviously need to be more vigilant for updates..... or check I downloaded the correct one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## AndyC (Sep 14, 2011)

Canalsman said:


> But can you sleep in the vehicle, Andy?


I believe there is no TRO in place which prohibits sleeping in a vehicle there.

AndyC


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 14, 2011)

AndyC said:


> I believe there is no TRO in place which prohibits sleeping in a vehicle there.
> 
> AndyC


 
The link that you gave makes it clear that you may not park overnight at the park and ride facilities, and as for Foss Islands Road - well that's not going to offer much rest through the night is it?

Pretty hopeless really - clearly we aren't welcome ...


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 14, 2011)

Canalsman said:


> The situation in York appears to be very confused ...
> 
> There are no city centre car parks in the POI database at present - there are two places that offer on street parking, only one of which is quite close to the city centre ...


 
hi, we stayed in york last night on the knavesmire( the road that runs up the side of the racecourse). i didnt see any signs about parking and we had a quiet night once the traffic eased up. there is a food festival in york this coming week and what looked like a beer festival and fairground were being set up on the field,so maybe they thought we were part of that, dont know, but we will go there again. by the way thats only a five minute drive from the town centre.


----------



## Muninn (Sep 14, 2011)

Shouldn't see any problems parking on Knavesmire Road, used to see plenty of coaches and the odd lorry parked up along there when I lived that way, so I assume it is tolerated.


----------

